# Looking for Two or Three baby females to adopt in Western Mass



## StarFruit (Sep 19, 2011)

I have five girlies already and I'm looking to adopt three more. I have a nice size cage that can fit up to 10 and will be upgrading to a Critter Nation very, very soon. I have owned rats for two years and live with two other people who own rats so I have tons of help where needed and whenever needed. 

I live in North Adams, MA, two hours away from the Upstate New York boarder and I don't know exactly how far away from the Vermont boarder. 

Just let me know~

If you have any other questions and stuff pllleeasseee ask~


----------



## StarFruit (Sep 19, 2011)

Never mind~


----------



## nofeeker (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Starfruit. You seem like you like rats alot...Do you need another roomate? I'm in MA too and I'm looking for a roomate who doesn't mind a lot of critters. I don't know anyone around here who does like animals like I do. I just posted an ad looking for housing in the general section. I have 4 cats, a small dog, and some caged small animals (including rats). I'm looking to network w/ people and I just signed up for this forum. Do you have any ideas? Thank you for your time. Didn't mean to bother you, but I noticed we're both from MA


----------



## StarFruit (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey there. Our apartment is actually full right now, and they don't allow dogs anyways :c Sorry. But I can give you my girlfriend's aim and you can talk to her? She knows quite a few critter lovers around the area and could probably help you out :3


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

I actually just adopted a little girl from this rescue that works in all of New England, NJ and NY. Here is their link: http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?page_id=27


----------

